# Oratorio Excerpt - live recording



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

It's been a while  I remember posting here a little mock up I did for a piece I've been working on, and now I'm happy to share with you a little excerpt from the concert. This is the last movement of the oratorio based on Milosz poems, written for the 100th anniversary of his birth.

*LINK*

The full recording is going to be released soon, so keep in touch on Facebook if you're interested in listening to the whole thing 

Hope you like it!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I like it very much. Your writing for the voice and orchestra is very good. I am not familiar with the poet Milosz and do not know Polish, which I suspect is the language, but for a Centenary tribute you have done him proud.


----------



## wlad (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed it!


----------

